# Hand Surgery for Amputation



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dronai, that's one truly amazing pix you have there.....~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's incredible.

It's really weird to me that worked. How does the exterior tissue provide blood flow to the fingers? The vessels weren't connected, so is it basically just immersed in blood? :icon_eek: And is that really all it would technically take to heal?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Big John said:


> That's incredible.
> 
> It's really weird to me that worked. How does the exterior tissue provide blood flow to the fingers? The vessels weren't connected, so is it basically just immersed in blood? :icon_eek: And is that really all it would technically take to heal?



I don't know, I'm just the messenger :laughing: Modern medicine is really something.


----------

